# dishwasher / disposal outlet - Old work box extension



## dcapone (Aug 7, 2008)

I am combining the dishwasher and garbage disposal circuit in my kitchen to free up a breaker for an additional SA branch circuit for the countertops. I am aware that to meet code that the appliances would need an disconnecting means which have been interpreted to include a plug and cord assembly on each connected to a shared outlet.

I am cutting this new outlet into the drywall using an old work box and wanted to "extend" the outlet to the surface of the back of the cabinet. I was under the impression that the proper way to do this was to flush mount the old work box to the drywall as with any standard plug and then use an extension ring to extend the outlet itself to the surface of the cabinet. However, the extension rings that I have found do not fit in an old work box and only seem to fit in new work boxes. What is the proper procedure to do what I am after? Do I simply pull the old work box an inch out of the drywall and mount it directly to the cabinet surface? That hardly seems correct, compliant, or safe. Do old work box extension rings exist and I just need to look better?

How do I handle this situation properly?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mount the old work box into the cabinet itself. That way no extension is needed.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

dcapone said:


> Do I simply pull the old work box an inch out of the drywall and mount it directly to the cabinet surface? That hardly seems correct, compliant, or safe.


What's unsafe about it? Outlets are required in kitchen islands, where there's no wall at all to fasten the box to.


----------



## dcapone (Aug 7, 2008)

my concern is the "exposed" section of jbox and the box not keeping the nm far enough inside the wall. There is the 1/2 inch of drywall, 3/4 inches of the back of the cabinet, and another 1/4 inch gap or so between the cabinet back and the wall from shimming the cabinet level. That brings the box around 1.5 inches out of the wall and only keeps about the same in the wall. But t if that doesn't matter, that makes everything easier.


----------



## dcapone (Aug 7, 2008)

oh I forgot the other main reason I figured that wasn't the "right way"...the screws on the boxes are not long enough where the flanges can catch behind the drywall and box be mounted on the surface. Do I just buy extremely long screws or is there is an extension ring available like originally planned.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Don't the "flanges" just fit to the cabinet wall??????

(Can't remember the exact configuration.... must have had an extra thick wall for some reason.... but I do remember having to get those longer flange screws onetime/long time ago)


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Fasten the box to the cabinet, not to the drywall.


----------



## dcapone (Aug 7, 2008)

there is not enough space between the drywall and the cabinet for the flanges to grip the cabinet only.

it is like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place which is why I thought a box extension would be perfect


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Knock out/drill out a little drywall where the two flanges would be hitting DW before gripping the cabinet wall.....

Or if it's just very close, nip off a little of the flanges??????


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

dcapone said:


> there is not enough space between the drywall and the cabinet for the flanges to grip the cabinet only.
> 
> it is like I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place ...


DIYer. Every post is about remodeling his house. We gonna tell him whether to use a screwdriver or a chisel to poke out enough sheetrock to make the remodel box flange fit? That's a rock and a hard place?

Edit: I'll confess to not having taken my nap today.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Use a regular blue box and use 3/4" long screws and screw it to the edge of the plywood. I do it in 1/2" so I'm sure you can do it in 3/4". Predrill the screw holes in the J box.


----------

